# ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm looking for Shops to become Distributors of my DVD's! So if you Own a shop or have any Info on any shops that maybe interested 
P.M me, Or give me a call -480-307-5599, And I'll send you A new DVD for a local shop,store becoming a distributor!!!


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

I SALE ALL BIG FISH ONLY NO ONE LIKES UR DVD SORRY


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Feb 23 2010, 10:05 PM~16707027
> *I SALE ALL BIG FISH  ONLY  NO ONE LIKES UR DVD SORRY
> *


:biggrin: *Thanks Homie! You Truly are a Genius! Good Luck to you and your Future you will go a long way building Rockets! by the way you spelled Genius Wrong! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Feb 24 2010, 12:05 AM~16707027
> *I SALE ALL BIG FISH  ONLY  NO ONE LIKES UR DVD SORRY
> *


wut a moron, he spell sell wrong to. roll'n got the best dvd's! chi town only buys roll'n dvds. DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16706497
> *I'm looking for Shops to become Distributors of my DVD's! So if you Own a shop or have any Info on any shops that maybe interested
> P.M me, Or give me a call -480-307-5599, And I'll send you A new DVD for a local shop,store becoming a distributor!!!
> *


i'm interested in buying 1 copy of very dvd (at a Distributors discount)

if interested
pm me


i paypal


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 24 2010, 12:51 AM~16708851
> *pm sent
> *


*p.m received *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Feb 23 2010, 10:05 PM~16707027
> *I SALE ALL BIG FISH  ONLY  NO ONE LIKES UR DVD SORRY
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :loco: this guys crazy Rolln is the shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

rollin is the top


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2010, 08:45 AM~16710101
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16706497
> *I'm looking for Shops to become Distributors of my DVD's! So if you Own a shop or have any Info on any shops that maybe interested
> P.M me, Or give me a call -480-307-5599, And I'll send you A new DVD for a local shop,store becoming a distributor!!!
> *


what up rollin! whats up with that distrubution? :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Feb 23 2010, 10:05 PM~16707027
> *I SALE ALL BIG FISH  ONLY  NO ONE LIKES UR DVD SORRY
> *


mas puto . go fuck yourself then :biggrin: i don t like rolling either :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2010, 11:45 PM~16707715
> *:biggrin: Thanks Homie! You Truly are a Genius! Good Luck to you and your Future you will go a long way building Rockets! by the way you spelled Genius Wrong! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: your boy "Spacely Sprockets" didn't come back???


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 24 2010, 07:04 PM~16715337
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 25 2010, 08:33 AM~16720908
> *:roflmao: your boy "Spacely Sprockets" didn't come back???
> *


:dunno: *Maybe they had to send a rescue team*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 25 2010, 10:17 AM~16721247
> *:dunno: Maybe they had to send a rescue team
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 26 2010, 08:22 AM~16732137
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 26 2010, 11:14 AM~16733534
> *
> *


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 26 2010, 02:09 PM~16734758
> *
> *


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

roll'n....i remember your vids from back in my classified car club days.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

lol remmber this? lol was good food.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 26 2010, 10:59 PM~16739208
> *roll'n....i remember your vids from back in my classified car club days.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *what it is homie? How have you been?*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Feb 27 2010, 12:42 AM~16739881
> *lol remmber this? lol was good food.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:* man! the next night as well! cant wait to do it again!* :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Feb 27 2010, 12:42 AM~16739881
> *lol remmber this? lol was good food.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: thats a face that says you didnt know the price of the drinks you guys were just ordering :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 27 2010, 12:51 AM~16739938
> *:biggrin: what it is homie? How have you been?
> *


i been good, tryin to keep making some money in this screwed up economy  . how long have you been out in az for? i still remember meetin up with you a few times with Ray to buy videos from you in baldwin park....you know he always wanted to get every video that had something of classified in it.


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2010, 06:35 AM~16709683
> *p.m received
> *


that dont sound bad at all whats the price on that


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Feb 27 2010, 10:43 AM~16741551
> *:0  :roflmao: thats a face that says you didnt know the price of the drinks you guys were just ordering  :biggrin:
> *


*No drinks Holmz all food on that bill! That is the way they do it in Chicago! South side cruisers make sure i have the best of everything when I'm there!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Feb 27 2010, 03:01 PM~16743220
> *that dont sound bad at all whats the price on that
> *


 :biggrin:* p.m sent*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Feb 27 2010, 12:42 AM~16739881
> *lol remmber this? lol was good food.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :barf: :biggrin: on that face.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 1 2010, 11:54 PM~16768703
> *:roflmao:  :barf:  :biggrin: on that face.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

man cant wait to do it again roll'n! we always have a blast or not we blast on somebody lol



o btw i gota call today saying bring my ass to the shop we got work to do. looks like we gonna be in kentucky for the second time this year  and hey a lil birdy told me the regal gonna bust somebody ass. see ya there homie!


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 2 2010, 10:11 PM~16778972
> *man cant wait to do it again roll'n! we always have a blast or not we blast on somebody lol
> o btw i gota call today saying bring my ass to the shop we got work to do. looks like we gonna be in kentucky for the second time this year    and hey a lil birdy told me the regal gonna bust somebody ass. see ya there homie!
> *


i got the same call so be there


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Mar 3 2010, 12:23 AM~16779169
> *i got the same call so be there
> *



o ima be at da shop early homie, JOE PICKING ME UP HAHAHA.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 1 2010, 07:52 AM~16759034
> *No drinks Holmz all food on that bill!  That is the way they do it in Chicago! South side cruisers make sure i have the best of everything when I'm there! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn, musta been a fancy restaruant :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Mar 3 2010, 01:17 AM~16779773
> *:0 damn, musta been a fancy restaruant  :biggrin:
> *



just good steak


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Mar 2 2010, 11:17 PM~16779773
> *:0 damn, musta been a fancy restaruant  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 3 2010, 08:59 AM~16782772
> *just good steak
> *


*Man! More like steak! Ribs,Bacon wrapped turkey,brisket,garlic chicken,cheesy chicken etc...and all the fixing!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 3 2010, 08:06 AM~16782837
> *Man! More like steak! Ribs,Bacon wrapped turkey,brisket,garlic chicken,cheesy chicken etc...and all the fixing!
> *


         :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2010, 09:17 AM~16782946
> *                :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


PICK UR TONGUE UP OFF DA FLOOR AND WIPE THE DROOL OFF UR CHIN :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2010, 09:26 AM~16783031
> *PICK UR TONGUE UP OFF DA FLOOR AND WIPE THE DROOL OFF UR CHIN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2010, 09:26 AM~16783031
> *PICK UR TONGUE UP OFF DA FLOOR AND WIPE THE DROOL OFF UR CHIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Feb 23 2010, 10:05 PM~16707027
> *I SALE ALL BIG FISH  ONLY  NO ONE LIKES UR DVD SORRY
> *


*please just speak for your self and not for everybody else!* :twak:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2010, 08:26 AM~16783031
> *PICK UR TONGUE UP OFF DA FLOOR AND WIPE THE DROOL OFF UR CHIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 25 2010, 04:17 PM~16721247
> *:dunno: Maybe they had to send a rescue team
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You got good DVD 'S . maybe his rocket will run out of fuel .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 10:37 PM~16817250
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 3 2010, 09:02 AM~16782791
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey rolln you know how we do it out here when you come over by southside cruiser good food all day every day :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks rolln it was great hanging out with you ill let you know when i need more :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Mar 7 2010, 07:23 AM~16818649
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You got good DVD 'S . maybe his rocket will run out of fuel .
> *


 :biggrin: *Thanks Homie!* :h5:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Mar 7 2010, 09:02 PM~16823772
> *hey rolln you know how we do it out here when you come over by southside cruiser good food all day every day :biggrin:
> *


*Yezzir!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16707715
> *:biggrin: Thanks Homie! You Truly are a Genius! Good Luck to you and your Future you will go a long way building Rockets! by the way you spelled Genius Wrong! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

* T.T.T.*


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16706497
> *I'm looking for Shops to become Distributors of my DVD's! So if you Own a shop or have any Info on any shops that maybe interested
> P.M me, Or give me a call -480-307-5599, And I'll send you A new DVD for a local shop,store becoming a distributor!!!
> *


ROLL'N MY LIL SHOP EL "F" HYDRAULIC INSTALLS IN WAUKEGAN, IL IN LAKE COUNTY IS SUPPORTING THE CAUSE FOR THE #1 LOWRIDER VIDEO IN THE WORLD FOR THE REAL RIDERS OUT HERE COME THREW OUR SHOW ON MAY 8 AT THE SUNDANCE SALOON HIT US UP CASH HOP WITH ROLL'N ON THE FILM IN HIS TOUR THREW THE MIDWEST BEST YOU KNOW WHAT WE WE DEW !!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I am Still looking for distributor all over the world! every one that has become a distributor is selling dvds so please hit me up to become a distributor! 480.307.5599*


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Got them DVD's from Roll'n and have already distributed in the Inland Empire along with a few copies to Hawaii. I'm about to replenish my order along with pre-orders for Volume 18. All the volumes are must haves, but when 18 comes out....they gonna drop it like its hot!  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 3 2010, 11:49 PM~17383340
> *Got them DVD's from Roll'n and have already distributed in the Inland Empire along with a few copies to Hawaii.  I'm about to replenish my order along with pre-orders for Volume 18. All the volumes are must haves, but when 18 comes out....they gonna drop it like its hot!    :biggrin:
> *


*Coo Coo Homie! thanks for letting me know! All out customs is going all out!*


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

HEY ROLLIN WHAT U THINK OF DA NEW PLAQUE??? U GNA BE IN COLORADO AGAIN THIS YEAR??? GOT ALOT MORE CARS LIFTED!!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@May 4 2010, 12:52 PM~17388169
> *HEY ROLLIN WHAT U THINK OF DA NEW PLAQUE??? U GNA BE IN COLORADO AGAIN THIS YEAR??? GOT ALOT MORE CARS LIFTED!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*yes i will be back in Colorado this year! ill keep you posted!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 5 2010, 07:32 AM~17397337
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@May 4 2010, 12:52 PM~17388169
> *HEY ROLLIN WHAT U THINK OF DA NEW PLAQUE??? U GNA BE IN COLORADO AGAIN THIS YEAR??? GOT ALOT MORE CARS LIFTED!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 3 2010, 11:23 PM~17383113
> *I am Still looking for distributor all over the world! every one that has become a distributor is selling dvds so please hit me up to become a distributor! 480.307.5599
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

u should call up swift customs in bakersield ca or try and hook up some one that will push ur video in bakersfield cause tell u this much alot people will buy ur video more then the competition. alot people down hear been asking to get them roll'n videos down here


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showoff85_@May 16 2010, 10:07 PM~17511062
> *u should call up swift customs in bakersield ca or try and hook up some one that will push ur video in bakersfield cause tell u this much alot people will buy ur video more then the competition. alot people down hear been asking to get them roll'n videos down here
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KC CLOWNIN (May 6, 2010)

what up big ROLLI'N if u need swift customs number pm showoff 85 or pm me and we will hit u up with number


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC CLOWNIN_@May 17 2010, 06:29 PM~17519959
> *what up big ROLLI'N if u need swift customs number pm showoff 85 or pm me and we will hit u up with number
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

keep hustlin Jamal!! nice work.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16706497
> *I'm looking for Shops to become Distributors of my DVD's! So if you Own a shop or have any Info on any shops that maybe interested
> P.M me, Or give me a call -480-307-5599, And I'll send you A new DVD for a local shop,store becoming a distributor!!!
> *











Need a booth to the event let me know.
Joseph Mendez III/Event Director :wow:


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

Come hang out with 562 Kustoms,Street Life Records,Homies Hydraulics,
JJ Ransom Customs,Zenith Wire wheels and Street Life Customs..
May 23,2010...
FREE FOOD ...FREE DRINKS....AND FUN FOR THE KIDS

Music provided by DJ FAT KID

For any additional info (562) 843-0628


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Im Still lookin!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 26 2010, 12:11 PM~17610982
> *Im Still lookin!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*im looking for distributors in all states and countries!!*


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 22 2010, 02:34 PM~18113349
> *im looking for distributors in all states and countries!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

suup bro, im moving there to phoenix, and my homie fes says you live there also (glendale)..


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 07:35 AM~18184122
> *suup bro, im moving there to phoenix, and my homie fes says you live there also (glendale)..
> *


*yessir! i live in AZ near Glendale!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 30 2010, 09:29 AM~18184897
> *yessir! i live in AZ near Glendale!
> *


GUESS WE MOVING TO A PLACE CALLED BUCKEYE? WE WILL BE THERE NEXT WED. AND CHECK OUT THE HOUSE THEN GOTTA COME BACK AND PACK.... ANY HOOK UP ON A JOB OR SHOP OUT THERE? (CUSTOM PAINT,MURALS,WELDING,BODYWORK ETC)


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:h5: :naughty:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Where u been ?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 23 2010, 08:17 AM~17864422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unique84 (Feb 25, 2007)

ROLL'N how much 4 per dvd..... need some new shit to see. when r u comin to the south....... gettin all good comments about ur dvds...



PM me...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Roll'n in action in ohio! 

vid


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Whatup Jamal. 

#1 dvd right here..........


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! I'm always looking for distributors and or individual distributors that want to take over for the big shops that have gone out of business. don't hesitate to p.m me or give me a call 480-307-5599*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 24 2010, 12:17 PM~18894129
> *Man! I'm always looking for distributors and or individual distributors that want to take over for the big shops that have gone out of business. don't hesitate to p.m me or give me a call 480-307-5599
> *


IM IN HOMIE....GIVE YOI A CALL LATER...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16706497
> *I'm looking for Shops to become Distributors of my DVD's! So if you Own a shop or have any Info on any shops that maybe interested
> P.M me, Or give me a call -480-307-5599, And I'll send you A new DVD for a local shop,store becoming a distributor!!!
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

:biggrin: You know I'll keep them movin as long as you keep them come big homie :biggrin: 

BIG UPs TO ROLL'N :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup big dawg. Maybe after the holidays I can see wat I can do. Ima try nikkah.


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

:wave: whats good Rollin, I'll be hitting you up soon!! :wow: iiiiiYES SIIR!!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 29 2010, 07:32 PM~18943696
> *:wave: whats good Rollin, I'll be hitting you up soon!!  :wow: iiiiiYES SIIR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 29 2010, 07:32 PM~18943696
> *:wave: whats good Rollin, I'll be hitting you up soon!!  :wow: iiiiiYES SIIR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a tight pic them lines make it look like a HUGE hopping stick someone need to photoshop encore out and ROLL'N in


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 29 2010, 10:03 PM~18944804
> *Thats a tight pic them lines make it look like a HUGE hopping stick someone need to photoshop encore out and ROLL'N in
> *


*wife E took that pic it was all her idea a great one if you ask me! i think that the reason she did it! that would be coo to put roll'n to!*


----------



## LCWARRIOR (May 4, 2009)

WHATS UP ROLL'N? DIDNT KNOW ABOUT YOUR VIDEOS! THE PREVIEW LOOKS BAD ASS! I DONT NEED A SHOP TO SELL YOUR VIDEOS HERE HOMIE. IM BIG IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT HERE IN MY HOME TOWN. PEOPLE COME TO ME FOR ADVICE , PARTS , AND COPIES OF MY OLDIES AND MY OLD LOWRIDER VIDEOS. ITS TIME FOR SOME NEW VIDEOS TO HIT THE STREETS OF MY HOME TOWN LET ME KNOW WHAT I NEED AND HOW MUCH $$$$$$$$ I NEED TO GET STARTED. MY FELLOW MEMBERS WILL BE QUICK TO JUMP ALSO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 29 2010, 10:11 PM~18944866
> *wife E took that pic it was all her idea a great one if you ask me! i think that the reason she did it! that would be coo to put roll'n to!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 30 2010, 06:53 PM~18949277
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*YESSIR!!!* *Thank You!*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 30 2010, 07:53 PM~18949277
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for jamal. Best dvds out there. All action no talk!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 21 2010, 11:55 AM~19124544
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOT THAT TODAY.........THANKS!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 22 2010, 11:33 PM~19139600
> *GOT THAT TODAY.........THANKS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

ttt :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:machinegun: you never gave me the vid....wit yo drunk azz at the striper party....foo get at me


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N Videos (Dec 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

For those that are in South Cali, Inland Empire, hit us up we got them new Roll'n Volume 19 and Greateast Moments DVD in stock.










Thanks Roll'n! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 11 2011, 10:52 PM~19572056
> *For those that are in South Cali, Inland Empire, hit us up we got them new Roll'n Volume 19 and Greateast Moments DVD in stock.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16706497
> *I'm looking for Shops to become Distributors of my DVD's! So if you Own a shop or have any Info on any shops that maybe interested
> P.M me, Or give me a call -480-307-5599, And I'll send you A new DVD for a local shop,store becoming a distributor!!!
> *


When's the new Rollin coming out  Text me we need some


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 29 2011, 09:32 PM~20213499
> *When's the new Rollin coming out   Text me we need some
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=585173


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

is there any distributors in the houston area ?


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

P.M. SENT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 11 2011, 11:52 PM~19572056
> *For those that are in South Cali, Inland Empire, hit us up we got them new Roll'n Volume 19 and Greateast Moments DVD in stock.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

